# Getting New Serra



## fredweezy (May 27, 2004)

I am ordering this weekend


----------



## gbert15 (Jul 20, 2004)

I'd say go for an elong for aggression and sheer entertainment on his speed(needs a long tank) or rhom for beauty and intimidation!


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

From that list i like the elong


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

What size tank is it going in?


----------



## cretinHOP (Jun 23, 2004)

get a venezuelan rhombeus nice fish very nasty looking.


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

Two things.
1. What size tank is it going to be in?
2. Are you willing to upgrade?


----------



## m0m0n3y_m0pr0bl3mz (Aug 10, 2004)

elongs are real nice...can u put more then one in a tank or no?


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

m0m0n3y_m0pr0bl3mz said:


> elongs are real nice...can u put more then one in a tank or no?


 no you cant

IMO i would go elong also, they're awesome, and need a smaller tank for life than a rhom (they only need a 75)


----------



## oscarfish (Mar 1, 2004)

rhom


----------



## TheGreatHoe (Jun 19, 2004)

elong if it's a nice big tank


----------



## 2nafury (Jul 10, 2004)

elong all the way


----------



## cretinHOP (Jun 23, 2004)

you can put elongs together ive seen it and nota fin nipamong them. george had a large schoolof elongs and they never touched eachother. of course there are exceptions just like with any fish you put together...the elongs that i saw together didnt even act stresse dat all about eachotehr they werent schooling but they were totallty chilled


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

cretinHOP said:


> you can put elongs together ive seen it and nota fin nipamong them. george had a large schoolof elongs and they never touched eachother. of course there are exceptions just like with any fish you put together...the elongs that i saw together didnt even act stresse dat all about eachotehr they werent schooling but they were totallty chilled


 George did have a shoal of them, although still juviniles they where really small. Really guys, once this persons answers those two ?'s then we can decide.


----------



## cretinHOP (Jun 23, 2004)

small piranha are actually more canibilistic usually


----------



## 2nafury (Jul 10, 2004)

If u really want to schoal then just get a S. Geryi. Other wise elong all the way


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

Elong and no other i own 1 and love him pluse he is interesting to watch not shy at all plus ambushes prey


----------



## oldnavycb (Aug 27, 2003)

rhom


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Get a Gold Diamond Rhom from Pedro.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Gold Diamond Rhom


----------



## m0m0n3y_m0pr0bl3mz (Aug 10, 2004)

thats a really tough choice...id go with an elong tho...but damn a gold diamond rhom is pretty damn nice too


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Elong
















Hands down


----------



## yonam (Apr 16, 2004)

Rhom


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

I´d get the rarer (and exclusive) S. Altuvei...







!


----------

